# SS Nevasa - Bob Poulton



## johnnygills82 (Sep 30, 2011)

Hi, Can anyone recollect working with a member of the galley who went by the name of Bob Poulton on the SS Nevasa? I'm lead to believe that at one point he may have been the Chief cook or master baker. Any info very much appreciated.

Thanks, John


----------

